# !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!how to plant bulbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey guys, i figured i would try my luck with a few bulbs from petco and i just realized i have no idea how to plant them. any help??? thanx!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can either let them float till a root system develops or plant them half burried in your substrate.


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

thx for the REALLY quick response simpte, will try!! about how long till the root sprouts of i float it? and i put two in and they sank, is it okay if i leave them like that?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

i think they are supposed to sink? all mine did and 3 out of 5 are growing great.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

the ones i bought from walmart sink ive had a few floaters just give em a little squeeze to let out air bubbles and they should sink. Just laying ontop the gravle they do fine as long as the fish don't move them. If they do just bury them alittle in the substrate.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depending on the species of plant, and lighting it could take a week to 3 weeks.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Figure out a way to get them started good "grow out" before you put them in your tank, most fish will eat the newly spouted bulbs and you will think they are not going to grow.
Use a breeder box, net of something you can leave in your tank untell the plant gets a couple inches tall.........


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can wrap the bulb in a moist paper towel and put it on a cable box or something of the sort till it gets going also.


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

thanx. i may move the bulbs into a breeder net because i have parrots in there and i KNOW they will move them where ever they like!


----------

